# Howdy y'all :D



## Megara (Aug 11, 2003)

Heh. I'm not Texan, I just like to say 'howdy'. It occurrs to me that I've been posting in various topics for a goodly week now but that I never introduced myself! I'm 22 and graduated from college in California with a degree in genetics. I then moved to Sweden (where my family's from) and am going to start work in September. My best friend Abby and I are just taking a train trip around Europe before facing the real world. My family has had kitties since I was born and I've loved them ever since. It was a kitty-related issue that I encountered first in Greece that caused me to join the forum while on vacation and I want to thank everyone for beeing so wonderful and helping me deal with the kitten situation in Corfu. Thanks to all your support they've found good homes and my friend Abby is going home to the US with a brand new Santorini-born baby furball!!!  Once again, it's great to have joined and lI ook forward to having much fun in the cat forum! 

Meow to y'all 
~Megara.


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi! Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Megara... I'm really glad that those cats have found homes. >><<


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! Looking forward to hearing from you again and share your experience with kitties with us  !


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Megara, It's nice to hear from you again. What a wonderful opportunity you have-to travel before you settle down to work. It's wonderful that the cat and kittens you told us about have new homes. I'll look forward to your posts.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Hi Megara, welcome to the Cat Forum! I hope you like it here!


----------



## Audrey (Aug 18, 2003)

Think u'll like it here!!


----------



## Megara (Aug 11, 2003)

wow... look at the shiny fish! ~mesmerized, watching it side-by-side with her kitty~

heehee.. thanks for all the welcomes! ~purr~ I look forward to coming to this forum every time I get online


----------

